# Hutch embossing error-  found!



## MuddyMO (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's an unusual find, and where it was. Just moved to St. Louis, so I'm starting to look in dug holes in construction. This hole is near the railroad, just west of downtown. It did all the nasty rain and flooding, too. Well, I can see plenty of threaded glass 30's junk broken, but saw a blob top and partial top portion! I expected it to be broke in half, so I took it out of the mud, and it was intact. Dirty, the only thing I saw was a sliver out of the blob. It is a mug base Hutchinson! Searching for half an hour, nothing even new intact.

So, I take it home, wash it out many times, and it says Cisco Botting / Works /Cisco / Texas. Ok, was expecting something maybe from Missouri? Did you notice the embossing? They misspelled 'bottling' by leaving out the 'L'. Looked it up on Hutchbook, that error wasn't listed.

Anyone have this bottle? 
(Terrible pic, was too excited, dark already) sliver off blob on back side, and some wear from being buried.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 25, 2016)

Very nice find!  Cisco was a railroad town so might explain why you found it where you did.  I've not seen that variation before.  If you are selling it I might be interested.


----------



## truedigr (Jan 25, 2016)

I haven't seen this example before and I have been looking at Texas hutches for 27 years. If anyone would have it, a collector named David Cole would be the one to ask. I can ask a friend to call him to see if he has it or has seen it before. To me it almost looks like the N in Bottling is reversed as well as missing the L.


----------



## MuddyMO (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll get a better pic later today, didn't notice a backwards N. The Botting embossing wasn't noticed by my friends, who still didn't give even two craps about it.    : )


----------



## MuddyMO (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## nhpharm (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the photo-a very neat bottle for sure!


----------



## Jmcniel9@gmail.com (Feb 17, 2016)

I collect error bottles especially Texas Hutchison bottles, I would like to purchase it is you will sell it to me. Jmcniel9@gmail.com


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like a great keeper.


----------

